# Wrong dates



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont know if its just me but there seems to be a lot of posts with rhe date as 01/01/1970 .. even on brand new posts.

Juat hought id hilight it.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Flux capacitor broken? :bounce:


----------

